# Please Critique me jumping!!!!



## aerogeek (Dec 25, 2006)

Ok, here we go, my horse and are jumping a small jump...








Thanx and dont be too harsh!!!!
Bryanna


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

You are WAY overjumping. Let the horse do the jumping, let him take you into position. Your release is a bit long. Bring your hands down an inch or two. Your leg has slidden behind the girth. I think it's because of the horse's jump but anyways grip with your calf. Your heel is very nice. Bring your elbows int. You look like you have a death grip on the reins. You look nice though! Your horse looks like he has loads of scope. He could probably go high.


----------



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

hey,... ya you are overjumping but your natural eq seems really nice and relaxed. try and shorten your stirrups one or two holes.. this will give you a better base of support and from there you can work on distributing hte grip between your inner thighs, knees, and calves. (from your legs swinging back my geuss is you're gripping mainly with your knees which i definetly do too haha). i do not think your release is too long, however, because it does not look like you are allowing the horse to use his head and neck rof balance, as it is a litle high (but this could be his jumping style.. in which case just ignore what i just said lol)

keep up the good work! sorry i wrote you a novel haha


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

^^ I think her release is a little big for just a smaller jump. Just a short crest release would work here. But then again her horse's head is a tad high. haha it all depends on the release I guess. I would shorten my stirrups like she said.


----------



## aerogeek (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanx for all of ur responses!!! Yeah, i know im overjumping allitle, but his head is naturally carried high, (saddlebred) and we are working on getting it down and for him to use his butt alittle more.  This picture was taken in Novemeber-December, so ill post a new one later. Thanx again for all ur replies!!!
Bryanna :lol:


----------



## TudorRose (Feb 20, 2007)

I agree about the jumping ahead - which you know, and the shortening of your stirrups. If I were teaching you I would ahve you go back to small X rails and have you post over ground poles to the X and not even think about going into jumping position. To me your hip angle is far too clossed for this size of jump you don;t ned to flatten yourself onto the horses neck and I think part of why ou are gtting ahead is you are thinking of putting yourself into jumping positio. As has been previously stated the horse puts you into jumping position. She he lifts his shoulders, he closes your soft hips into the correct angle. By staying in the posting trot with a soft hip you won't get ahead. I would have you hold mane so that if you fall back (which you probably will to start with as you aren't used to balancing over your feet) so you don;t catch him in the mouth. If your horse was safe and you felt ok with it I would also have you jump without reins dropping them as you were going over the poles and putting your arms out like plane wings. (You need to tie a knot in your reins for this and shold under the buckle in the end so there isn't a loop your foot could get stuck in). Then maybe I would even have you close you eyes so you really can't jump ahead and have to learn to wait for the horse. Its a little scary at first but in the end its a great feeing. Oh and lots of work on the flat in a slightly closed 2-point to strengthen your lower leg. At the end of an hour with me your legs would be burning


----------



## proeventer (Feb 25, 2007)

nope to me you look right, but your legs need to come slightly forward. they are too far back. you need to look straight ahead not at something else your horse could land and nturn the oppisite way and because your not paying attention your gunna come off the other side!


----------



## proeventer (Feb 25, 2007)

sorry i forgot to ad, your toes need to be in your hands look fine to me as if you look at sj pics there hands are way higher than yours. your elbows bum and heels need to be inline


----------



## TudorRose (Feb 20, 2007)

I like the way your head is turned as long as its turned because you're looking for your next jump. You should be looking to your next jump and I assume it is on your left and that is why you are looking left. This will help your horse land on the correct lead.


----------



## kounter_kaanter (Mar 5, 2007)

I'd have to disagree with the first few comments, I quite like your position and I don't know where they're from but over here in Canada that's what you'd want. I'd say the position is a bit low for the jump height but that's totally fine, next time when approaching the fence just sit your butt lightly in the saddle & let the jump come to you, don't antisipate the fence too much, that's a major cause for false positioning, but I love your flat back, and your release, just remember to keep your leg underneath you more or you're going to set your horse onto the forehand and that could cause a problem. I like it!


----------



## griffytateylove (Mar 5, 2007)

you are overjumping a little but your eq is good so it can be easily fixed. your release is good and if you stop overjumping, your leg should come a little more towards the girth, but you have a good leg.

cute/nice horse by the way!


----------



## aerogeek (Dec 25, 2006)

Thank ya'll for all of the comments!!!
Bryanna


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

kounter_kaanter said:


> I'd have to disagree with the first few comments, I quite like your position and I don't know where they're from but over here in Canada that's what you'd want. I'd say the position is a bit low for the jump height but that's totally fine, next time when approaching the fence just sit your butt lightly in the saddle & let the jump come to you, don't antisipate the fence too much, that's a major cause for false positioning, but I love your flat back, and your release, just remember to keep your leg underneath you more or you're going to set your horse onto the forehand and that could cause a problem. I like it!


Um.....I don't know what circut you do in Canada, but that isn't the position that you want "in Canada". I agree with everything said before. You are overjumping and are laying on your horse's neck. You need to sit up a bit and let him do the jumping. You are there to go with him and to support. I like how close you are to the saddle; you look very relaxed. Your leg has slipped back, all you need to do is sit up, pull your leg forward and you'll have a really solid position.


----------

